# When using headphones, only sound out of one is coming out help! ++



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

*When using headphones, only sound out of one side is coming out help! ++*

I have a problem on my Toshiba laptop..

First, whenever I plug in headphones I only get sound out of one side(right) my left one just doesn't work..it seems. I don't know why..no sound comes out.
The type of headphones that I have are skullcandy. My old ones, from Apple, same thing..no sound out of left side, so could this just be a problem on my laptop..and not my headphones?

Because I'v also noticed a little problem with my sound switch on my laptop, the little thing that controls volume..

Well whenever I'll turn the volume up or down it seems to skip a little.., like I'll turn the volume up and it'll go up and then down and then up and down..you know what I mean? it skips a bit..keeps going back and forth.

So, kind of 2 problems there,..but could someone please help me out.
I'd really appreciate it.

-Thank You. 


**I just tried the headphones on my iPod and same thing, only right one works..however when I touch the tip of my left headphone though..the sound goes back on...so I have no idea what's up with that.. :/
are they damaged..? I just bought them too, brand new..crap..but my Apple ones didn't work either..please tell me I can fix this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Due to your headphones not working on your Laptop as well as your iPod it most likely seems that it is your headphones not your laptop. The plug on your headphones may be going bad.

See if you can plug in some external speakers (Into the headphone jack), and see if those work or not.


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aw I don't have any external speakers in my house..but when I take out the headphones and play music, I can def. hear from both sides..(I have these tiny speakers built into my laptop) and I hear from both of them..
aw that sucks, so I guess I'll have to go out and buy new headphones then? 
They don't even look damaged though..how could this have happened..hmm.. :/


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Pink21 :wave:

As the headphones are new, take them back under warranty :wink:

As for the skipping volume-control, that's a fault in the control itself, the control is just a little bit of (semi-circular) printed-circuit board with a carbon-dust track around it, with a sliver of sprung metal that 'wipes' along the track. Somewhere along, the carbon has partially worn away and, as the wiper moves along, the voltage jumps, rather than change smoothly.

The control can be replaced, but you'd likely need to get it done by a proper tech :sigh:


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Hi Pink21 :wave:
> 
> As the headphones are new, take them back under warranty :wink:
> 
> ...


Oh that's ok, it doesn't happen all the time..just sometimes. it's not that big of a deal..I can always just click on the sound and adjust it with my mouse properly.
and..I don't have my receipt anymore, I threw it out, I bought the headphones about a month ago or so..at HMV..not sure they'll take them back or exchange..but I'll ask next time I'm there. I also checked the website for warranty and exchanging but they need some kind of code..which I assume is only found on the package..which I also threw out..crap..next time I'm keeping everything.

Also, any suggestions for good headphones that don't break so easily..?
under $30.  I'm thinking of looking into some good ones.


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Could it also be a problem with the wires? Because if the wires are messed up then the sound will be too right? ...even though I didn't touch the wires but could that be it too?
Should I look for headphones with thicker wires? does it make a difference? :/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It could be any part of the headphones, including the wires.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

One thing worth trying is to check the headphone-plug itself - It's likely to be a moulded plug and, on close examination, you might see where the 2 halves are moulded together. On the face where the metal connector sticks out, are both halves exactly level with each other, or a thin sliver of plastic/rubber showing?

If the 2 halves don't match exactly or a bit of 'swarf' is sticking out, that can stop the plug connecting in the laptop's socket. Very careful shaving with a razor-blade/craft-knife/scalpel can be used to trim the material off.

Alternatively, is the laptop-socket recessed slightly in the case and preventing the plug from sitting all the way in?


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

WereBo said:


> One thing worth trying is to check the headphone-plug itself - It's likely to be a moulded plug and, on close examination, you might see where the 2 halves are moulded together. On the face where the metal connector sticks out, are both halves exactly level with each other, or a thin sliver of plastic/rubber showing?
> 
> If the 2 halves don't match exactly or a bit of 'swarf' is sticking out, that can stop the plug connecting in the laptop's socket. Very careful shaving with a razor-blade/craft-knife/scalpel can be used to trim the material off.
> 
> Alternatively, is the laptop-socket recessed slightly in the case and preventing the plug from sitting all the way in?


I took a couple pictures and this is what it looks like, and I don't see anything wrong with it..there's nothing sticking out, everything seems perfect..
and no when I plug them in, it fits perfectly as well. the only thing I see is the black rubber part, where it starts.


----------



## Pink21 (Aug 12, 2009)

**On my iPod there is a little bit of silver showing..but on my laptop it fits perfectly.


----------

